
Ask HN: How to unhide a post after accidentally hiding it? - arthurcolle
I do this all the time. Fat finger errors (thankfully no money is involved!). Anyway to undo? It would be cool if there was a keyboard shortcut to do this too.
======
tlb
You can see your hidden posts at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hidden](https://news.ycombinator.com/hidden).
There's a link down at the bottom of your profile page.

------
epc
Go to your bio page and click "Hidden" which lists all hidden articles, and
un–hide the article there.

